# karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht



## aertsmanuel (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin auf der suche nach karpfen die 15kg und mehr wiegen, um in meinen weiher zu setzen, miete jetzt mit zwei freunden einen etwa 1,5 ha grossen see. wo im moment nur karpfen drin sind, habe jetzt einige male dort gefischt und der grösste war 12 kg. will daher einige 15+ fische einsetzen.
habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wo ich so etws finde

gruss manuel


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach karpfen die 15kg und mehr wiegen, um in meinen weiher zu setzen, miete jetzt mit zwei freunden einen etwa 1,5 ha grossen see. wo im moment nur karpfen drin sind, habe jetzt einige male dort gefischt und der grösste war 12 kg. will daher einige 15+ fische einsetzen.
> habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wo ich so etws finde
> ...


 


Fischzucht? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## aertsmanuel (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

habe schon sehr viele fischzuchten angerufen aber die verkaufen nur 2-6 kg karpfen


----------



## Bassey (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Satzkarpfen in  der größe sind nur selten zu bekommen und dann auch teuer, denn für Speisefische sind sie zu groß und es gibt nicht wirklich viele Abnehmer...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Du musst auch bedenken, wenn du pech hast gehn dir die großen neu besetzten Karpfen zugrunde. Denn machnaml kommen die nicht im neuen Gewässer zurecht! In ein paar Jahren werden deine Karpfen auch 15 kg haben , du sagtest du hattest schon einen 12er dran. Bestimmt gibts da auch noch größere im Gewässer! Also ich würde dir abraten solche großen Karpfen zu setzten!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach karpfen die 15kg und mehr wiegen, um in meinen weiher zu setzen, miete jetzt mit zwei freunden einen etwa 1,5 ha grossen see. wo im moment nur karpfen drin sind, habe jetzt einige male dort gefischt und der grösste war 12 kg. will daher einige 15+ fische einsetzen.
> habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wo ich so etws finde
> ...


 
Geile Sache.;_)

Nur aus Interesse wieviel Miete kostet den so ein See?

Würde ich auch gerne mal machen.


----------



## aertsmanuel (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

wollten uns fürs nächste jahr eine tonne heilbutt pellets kaufen und sie gross füttern, da ich selber in einer fischzucht arbeite bekomme ich die pellets sehr sehr billig. so macht das ganze auch mehr spaß.

gruss manuel


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Einige Vereine wollen ihre Großkarpfen doch heraus haben (behindete Idee, aber naja , kommt vor . Bei uns fast auch,allerdings hat sich die ''Karpfenelite'' in unserem Verein so stark gemacht dasdiese Bekloppte Idee nicht durchgeführt wird.)
Wenn du so einen Verein findest wirste die da bestimmt ''rausfangen'' dürfen oder ähnlichem.


Finde sowas zwar nicht so gut aber naja, besser sie schwimmen bei dir im Weiher rum(wenn sie darin klar kommen ) als das sie Sinnlos abgeschlachtet werden.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Hallo! 

Mit anderen Worten willst Du Fische, die in anderen Gewässern dick und rund und schon einige Jahre dort gelebt haben in deinen Weiher umsetzen ?

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde wird es keine Fischzuchten geben die Karpfen auf diese Größen heranzüchten, wofür auch. Wobei, Du kommst ja aus dem Gewerbe, dann müsstest Du doch beste Connections haben.
Abgesehen von uns Beknackten will die Dicken doch keiner. 

Also bleibt nur die Fische aus freier Wildbahn herzubekommen, was wiederum verboten ist und auch dem Fisch nicht gerade zu Gute kommt.
Außerdem warum wollt ihr noch mehr Karpfen dareinsetzen, wenn da ohnehin schon viele Karpfen drin sind? 12Kg+ werden auch mal 15 Kg+.

Und wofür sollen da denn 15 Kg+ Fische rein, zum wiederfangen? Angesichts der Gewässergröße fehlt doch da der Reiz. Na ja, jeder so wie er es braucht. 

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Fische umsetzen hat irgendwo einen negativen Beigeschmack... Außerdem: wie "kg-Geil" muß man sein, um das Wohl eines Fisches dermaßem fahrlässig zu gefärden?
Soll wohl ein zweiter "Kelly-Pool" werden....

Und wenn ihr wirklich 1to Pellets kaufen wollt, dann haben eure fische auch in kurzer Zeit die Marke 15+ geknackt.
Außerdem hat jedes Gewässer seine Bestandsgrenze. Wenn man da jetzt noch mehr große Fische einsetzt, kann es sein, das der ganze Bestand kleiner wird oder umkippt.


----------



## Nico HB (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

In meinen Augen erzält der TE nur schwachsinn, wenn ich beispielsweise aus der Fischzucht kommen würde, wusst ich doch das kein Züchter ansichtlich Karpfen zu so einen Gewicht heran wachsen lassen würde.Alleine schon aus Wirtschaftlicher sicht.Das Aufziehen solcher Fische würde unmengen an Finazen verschlingen und bestimmt 10-15Jahre dauern, da ist die Verlustrate definitiv zu hoch und würde zum ruin führen.

Ihr pachtet also nen See, kennst du denn den Bestand?
Verkrautet der See im Sommer?
KIppt er vielleicht ab und an mal?
Hat er nen zulauf, mit Frischwasserzufuhr?
Wie tief ist der See?

Du kannst nicht wahrlos unmengen Futter in den See Kippen wenn du garnicht weißt wie viele abnehmer dafür da sind.
So gesehen ist ein See nichts anderes als ein riesiges Aquarium also ein Biotop welches mit Sorgfalt zu behandeln ist, wenn du zu viel Futter einbringst entstehen Algen, der Sauerstoffgehalt wird zu gering, wenn dann noch große Hitze im Sommer dazu kommt ist die Katastrophe perfekt und der See kippt und bumms sind alle Fische hin.

Ich würde mich vorher um diese Themen kümmern bevor du in diesem Falle falls du sie bekommen solltest was ich allerdings bezweifle große Karpfen einsetzt.

Das soll nur eine Hilfe sein, ich hab es die letzten zwei Jahre selber erlebt wie schnell ein schöner See in der größe ganz schnell umkippen kann, es ist nämlich genau das passiert wie oben beschrieben.Die Pächter meinten es nämlich auch etwas zu gut mit dem Futter, ohne ne vernüftige Frischwasserzuvor geht das ratz fatz.

MFG Nico


----------



## carpbutcher (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

moin moin
also ich habe mit drei kumpels zusammen einen etwa 2,5 hekta großen see.
wir haben vor vier jahren 26 fische von 14-22kg besetzt.
der teich ist das blühende leben.
man muß beim umsetzten darauf achten das die gewässer eine ähnlichkeit aufweisen.
niemals fische aus einem klaren baggersee in einen trüben sauren moorteich setzen.
unser teich sollte ein altensitz für die fische sein.
das gewässer wo sie entnommen wurden leidet unter sehr starkem angeldruck.
die fische werden gefangen und teilweise tot ins schilf geworfen.
einige sportsfreunde nehmen die karpfen mit um sie in der nachbarschaft rumzuzeigen und dann in einer mülltonne zu entsorgen.
ich fühle mich in diesem moment gut obwohl ich gegen gesetzte verstoße.
meine fische leben alle und nehmen stark an gewicht zu.
kleiner tip von mir:
erzähl nicht zuvielen von deinem teich weil er sonst schneller wieder leer ist als du besetzten kannst.
lg Ingo


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Da soll wohl der kommende deutsche Karpfenrekord ermästet werden!?


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Der ganze Thread zeigt doch nur auf, was wirklich abgeht und wieviel die "Rekorde" der ach so tollen Futterlieferantenteams wert sind: Garnichts in anglerischer Sicht.
Es gibt, so erzählen Insider, mittlerweile einen europaweiten Handel mit diesen Rekordkarpfen. Zukünftig werden die armen Viecher dann nicht zum 36. Mal in irgendeinem Karpfenloch in England gefangen, sondern man kann dann die 25 Kilo Clothilde auch (gegen entsprechende Ablösegebühr - die Transferliste öffnet immer zur Schonzeit) in Deutschland oder Spanien fangen..:q:q:q
Es wird doch deutlich, was schon lange gilt: Hier fischen Idole der "Zunft" an abgesperrten Gewässern. Dort könnte aber jedes Kind mit Tauwurm und Wasserkugel irgendwann auch zum Erfolg kommen.#h


----------



## stefan fiedel (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Hi Manuel,
setzt dich da mal nicht in die Nesseln mit so einen Aufruf. Denn normalerweise sind die Fische in der Gewichtsklasse alle geklaut und das wird glaube ich von jeden der sich ein wenig mit unserer Passion beschäftigt sehr verabscheut!!! Es gibt sicherlich auch von Fischzuchten grosse Mutterfische zu kaufen aber die bewegen sich bestimmt nicht in deinen Finanzellen Rahmen. Hatte auch mal ein Angebot von einen Typen bekommen der einen Privaten See gerade am besetzten war. Der bot mir 800 Euro für einen 20kg Fisch den ich dann aber vor seinen Augen wieder ins Wasser zurücklies!!!!!!!!! Vor kurzen habe ich eine SMS von zwei Bekannten aus Frankreich bekommen. Dort wurde vor eineinhalb Jahren ein 30kg Fisch umgesetzt und er hat jetzt beim Wiederfang vor einer Woche, 10kg an Gewicht verloren! Soviel dazu... Ich würde mir lieber die Mühe machen und mir eine Rasse Raussuchen die gut abwächst z.B. eine Ungerische Zuchtform. Dann würde ich mir ein Paar Satz-Fische mit schönen Schuppenbildern heraussuchen und sie so mit K3 besetzen. Wenn du an günstiges Futter ran kommst um so besser. In fünf Jahren hast du dann schon wirklich schöne Karpfen auf die du auch stolz sein kannst weil du hast sie ja auch rangepeppelt. Sicherlich wirst du Leute finden die dir für viel Geld solche Fische irgendwo rausklauen aber ist es das wirklich, was du auch willst........???

@Ingo

Wo habt ihr denn die Fische her, wüde mich mal Interessieren!?

gruss,
stefan


----------



## Koalabaer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*



Andal schrieb:


> Da soll wohl der kommende deutsche Karpfenrekord ermästet werden!?



Richtig #6
nur zeitlich möchte man ,,die Sache''ein wenig beschleunigen.


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Und aus diesem Grunde würde ich, hätte ich solche großen Fische "übrig", sie eher zu Katzenfutter verwursten, bevor ich ihnen so einen Zirkus antun würde! Sankt Petrus sei es gedankt, dass ich nicht über solche Fische verfüge.

Ohne die unsäglichen Rekordlisten wäre solchen Machenschaften schon sehr viel Wind aus den Segeln genommen. Aber leider geht es scheinbar nicht ohne solche Schwanzvergleiche. Schade, dass sich so viele Angler nicht mehr am Fisch an sich erfreuen können und so was nötig haben!


----------



## Havelfischer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Kann man als Selbstabholer kauf.. frisch aus der Havel, durchaus bis 25 kg.. sind dann aber teuer.. mit bis zu 10 Euro je kg - kommt auf die Art drauf an Wildkarpfen, Spiegler usw... da sie sehr begehrt sind zum Einsetzen in Angelteiche.. bei Interesse bei mir melden..


----------



## cafabu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es wenn Du von Gewerbsfischern bewirtschaftete Teiche oder Seen in Deiner Nähe hast. Fische dieser Größe sind nicht zu vermarkten. Im Grunde können die Fischer damit nichts anfangen. Ev. kannst Du da einen günstigen Deal machen.
Ich bin aber überzeugt, wenn Ihr ein paar mal geangelt habt und der Größte war bisher 24 Pfund, dann stecken auch größere drin.
Carsten


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Ich hab mal an einem Abfischen teilgenommen, weil das Gewässer wegen einer Baumaßnahme zugeschüttet wurde.

Frage nicht nach Sonnenschein, wer da aller plötzlich auftauchte und mit den Scheinen wedelte! Allerdings wußten die Herrschaften zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass bereits eine Ausgleichsfläche geschaffen war, in die wir die Fische umsetzten.

Für einen gesunden 30-pfünder sind 300,- € ein eher zurückhaltendes Angebot!


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mal an einem Abfischen teilgenommen, weil das Gewässer wegen einer Baumaßnahme zugeschüttet wurde.
> 
> Frage nicht nach Sonnenschein, wer da aller plötzlich auftauchte und mit den Scheinen wedelte! Allerdings wußten die Herrschaften zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass bereits eine Ausgleichsfläche geschaffen war, in die wir die Fische umsetzten.
> 
> Für einen gesunden 30-pfünder sind 300,- € ein eher zurückhaltendes Angebot!


 
Hey,

mich würde mal interessieren woher ihr die informationen habt? Weil kann mir das eigentlich kaum vorstellen das für 30 pfünder solche beträge gezahlt werden.
Zum anderen finde ich es richtig *******, das es einen solchen Schwarzmarkt für Großkarpfen gibt.
Aber falls das wirklich stimmen sollte wundert es mich nicht das Gewässer mit guten Großkarpfen bestand regelrecht von "Karpfenprofis" belagert werden.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Lupus (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

Hallo,
ehrlich gesagt gefällt es mir nicht welche Wendung die Diskussion nimmt!! Es wird mal wieder pauschalisiert!
Wo man nun den 15kg+ herbekommt dürfte wohl geklärt sein! Zum Umsetzen ist noch zu sagen, dass man sich damit ganz hervorragend Krankheiten einfangen kann!!

Wie armselig ist es bitte für einen 15 kg Karpfen mehrere 100.- zu bezahlen! Mit ein wenig "Mühe" fange ich mir einfach einen (wenn man die Idee vom Umsetzen gut findet)!

Handel mit Rekordkarpfen...es wird hier so dargestellt als ob das jeder Karpfenangler betreiben würde und als ob man sich nur wegen den Gewichten an jeden Teich setzt!
Eindeutig falsch!
Viele Karpfenangler wie auch ich fischen lieber an natürlichen wilden Gewässern und halten nichts von Paylakes! Und erst recht nichts vom Umsetzen der Fische!

Übrigens: Thema Schwanzvergleich...meine Herren, natürlich gibt es auch kleine Schwänze aber die will beim Angeln kaum einer sehen!!!! Und es erzähl mir jetzt bitte keiner das er lieber kleine Fische fängt!! 
Und das ist nicht nur bei den Karpfenanglern so!! Egal ob es der 1m Hecht der 2m Wels der 50iger Barsch oder der Riesenklodeckel ist! Es geht immer um Gewicht oder Größe! 
Das ist auch o.K. so!
Wenn man sich nicht mehr über kleinere Fische freuen kann oder man andere Fischarten (kl Fische) als Wertlos betrachtet dann hat man ein Problem!


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## marcus7 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: karpfen 15+ zu kaufen gesucht*

|good:

Wenn Fische setzen, dann in jungen Jahren, alles andere ist Quatsch und in gewissen Fällen Tierquälerei.


----------

